# POKEMON HOMEBREW!!!!!



## Anti (Jan 15, 2008)

HELLO ALL!!! i recently joined gbatemp forums, and i want to make a suggestion to the homebrew makers. Now as you probably guessed i am suggesting making a pokemon game (for nds) featuring all regions. I thouhgt it scould have every separate pokemon (by region) and then the trade-only pokemon on a separate island which you can only access by ticket after catching all other pokemon. ALL those in favor of this POST FOR IT!!!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 15, 2008)

Gee, if it took a team of 50 highly trained Japanese developers to make Pokemon Diamond in a year, do you really think anyone will undertake this project?

And do you really think Nintendo will allow a Pokemon homebrew superior to the originals?


----------



## moozxy (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok! I'll do it! Can't be too hard right?










Oh wait... Shoot! My mum's calling me down for dinner.. Sorry dude, maybe next time..


----------



## Brainy142 (Jan 15, 2008)

sweet... I can beta test when it's ready... just don't break my ds with how sweetness this could be


----------



## Akoji (Jan 15, 2008)

Are you a troll or something? damn, seriously, im getting pissed off at topics like this and those who request translation out of the blue. It nothing easy and it takes a long time. It's something you take and not something you ask for.


----------



## Jaejae (Jan 15, 2008)

facepalm.jpg
Fuck, ignorance enrages me.


----------



## dice (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Anti @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> HELLO ALL!!! i recently joined gbatemp forums, and i want to make a suggestion to the homebrew makers. Now as you probably guessed i am suggesting making a pokemon game (for nds) featuring all regions. I thouhgt it scould have every separate pokemon (by region) and then the trade-only pokemon on a separate island which you can only access by ticket after catching all other pokemon. ALL those in favor of this POST FOR IT!!!



Your request has been noted


----------



## Beware (Jan 15, 2008)

This thread is full of phail.

Didn't you think a ton have people had already tried/attempted that?  Go learn C++ and *do* it.  You don't ask that.  Like Linki already said, it took a team of 50+ highly specialized programmers to create Diamond/Pearl in an entire year (probably more).  How do you expect a couple of hobbyist programmers to program all four generations into a single game?

I reiterate, MASSIVE PHAIL!


----------



## T-hug (Jan 15, 2008)

^--This--^


----------



## Shinji (Jan 15, 2008)

you have to give Anti some credit.  His first post on the forum, and he's diving right into the testing area material.  Bravo, good sir, but a little off base with posting it in the site suggestions. >_


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> ^--This--^


ADMINOWNED

Also Ace Gunowned.


----------



## Kingwad (Jan 15, 2008)

I made that homebrew in three weeks back in October, but as soon as I turned it on the water Pokemon and flying Pokemon (except Pidgey and Magicarp) started shuttling all the other Pokemon all over the place. They didn't want to stay in their regions. I tried making Pokeballs with region codes on them, so they could only catch Pokemon in particular regions, but the Rocket Pirates had that system beat in a week. Then the Pokemon from different regions started making up Urban Legendary Pokemon stories, and all the low level Pokemon were too scared to come out to fight, so all you could do was get slaughtered by high level ones as soon as you started. It was a big mess.

And THAT is why this idea doesn't work.


----------



## modshroom128 (Jan 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Anti @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> HELLO ALL!!! i recently joined gbatemp forums, and i want to make a suggestion to the homebrew makers. Now as you probably guessed i am suggesting making a pokemon game (for nds) featuring all regions. I thouhgt it scould have every separate pokemon (by region) and then the trade-only pokemon on a separate island which you can only access by ticket after catching all other pokemon. ALL those in favor of this POST FOR IT!!!


IM ON IT!


----------



## Retal (Jan 15, 2008)

BRB makin da hombroo, lol


----------



## Rabbi Nevins (Jan 15, 2008)

hey, that was a good idea, i decided to skip school and make that homebrew

Download


----------



## FrEEz902 (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Anti @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> HELLO ALL!!! i recently joined gbatemp forums, and i want to make a suggestion to the homebrew makers. Now as you probably guessed i am suggesting making a pokemon game (for nds) featuring all regions. I thouhgt it scould have every separate pokemon (by region) and then the trade-only pokemon on a separate island which you can only access by ticket after catching all other pokemon. ALL those in favor of this POST FOR IT!!!




Lol Don't be so mean guys. I will forgive him if he's below 12 years old xD. Seriously, creating a homebrew requires alot of programming, and it will have a bunch of bugs etc, which will then have to be fixed. You don't just press a button then BOOm homebrew created. It's all from scratch. Plus, pokemon is copyrighted, so nintendo would sue anyone who tries to copy it >_>. 

I remember seeing this 3D fan-made Chrono-Trigger. It was like a trailer. Then Square sent them a message and told them to stop working on it (those bastards). So yeah, you can't copy any games. Homebrew= Made from scratch. End of Story.


----------



## Nero (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(mwingboy @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> hey, that was a good idea, i decided to skip school and make that homebrew
> 
> Download



Oh my.. I just downloaded that and put it on my MicroSD.

Too bad it only has Johto and Kanto though.
I hope you add more regions soon!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## ARK6476 (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Â
> QUOTE(Anti @ Jan 16 2008, 12:27 AM)
> HELLO ALL!!! i recently joined gbatemp forums, and i want to make a suggestion to the homebrew makers. Now as you probably guessed i am suggesting making a pokemon game (for nds) featuring all regions. I thouhgt it scould have every separate pokemon (by region) and then the trade-only pokemon on a separate island which you can only access by ticket after catching all other pokemon. ALL those in favor of this POST FOR IT!!!
> *



And I want a Jetpack! No, I want a Jetpack made out of SOLID GOLD! So if you homebrewers could get started on that, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Osaka (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(ARK6476 @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(dice @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Anti @ Jan 15 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > HELLO ALL!!! i recently joined gbatemp forums, and i want to make a suggestion to the homebrew makers. Now as you probably guessed i am suggesting making a pokemon game (for nds) featuring all regions. I thouhgt it scould have every separate pokemon (by region) and then the trade-only pokemon on a separate island which you can only access by ticket after catching all other pokemon. ALL those in favor of this POST FOR IT!!!
> ...



Dude, I loled irl. This is a trash topic.


----------



## Anti (Jan 15, 2008)

HELLO ALL!!! i recently joined gbatemp forums, and i want to make a suggestion to the homebrew makers. Now as you probably guessed i am suggesting making a pokemon game (for nds) featuring all regions. I thouhgt it scould have every separate pokemon (by region) and then the trade-only pokemon on a separate island which you can only access by ticket after catching all other pokemon. ALL those in favor of this POST FOR IT!!!


----------



## golden (Jan 18, 2008)

Hmm. Decent idea. Stop flaming him guys. I'll get right to it, dude. Don't worry. All you mockers will see how wrong you are. 

Time to get started, BRB in a little while. Expect it soon!


----------



## fischju (Jan 18, 2008)

FrEEz902 - your sig is way too big! 

Johto totally kicked all the other region's asses. Why would you want the others.


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 18, 2008)

Will it work on PAL?


----------

